# Official 335d availability thread: where have you seen them?



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

Check out BMWSA.com BMW of San Antonio; i dropped by there while traveling for work and was shocked how many they have in stock. SA's say they can't sell them, though seems like San Antonio would be a perfect market.


----------



## docpowell (Feb 28, 2009)

I didn't see any on their website.


----------



## docpowell (Feb 28, 2009)

ok, I found em. 7.


----------



## blue dragon (Aug 10, 2011)

Jeez, can't keep them in stock here in Toronto. My wife is looking for one to test drive and not one dealership has one.


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

Braman in West Palm/Jupiter have 29, down from 31.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

According to cars.com (and you have to fiddle around a bit), there are 1076 new 335d - not sure if that's US only.

http://www.cars.com/for-sale/search...yrId-bsId-fuelTypeId-mlgId&pgId=2102&stkTyp=N


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

Guys...fest sponsor Adrian Avila recently advertised 200 over invoice on any in stock 335d for festers (around 10 left). If you are looking for one I suggest you contact him. Even if you do not live in Atlanta he will ship. Mine came from him and was perfect.


----------



## Mrcarcrazy (Nov 2, 2011)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> Guys...fest sponsor Adrian Avila recently advertised 200 over invoice on any in stock 335d for festers (around 10 left). If you are looking for one I suggest you contact him. Even if you do not live in Atlanta he will ship. Mine came from him and was perfect.


Heck of a deal, out of curiosity, what's the typical difference between invoice and MSRP on a bimmer?

and pardon my newbness...but I don't see a list of sponsors...so do you have a screen name I can contact?


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

Mrcarcrazy said:


> Heck of a deal, out of curiosity, what's the typical difference between invoice and MSRP on a bimmer?
> 
> and pardon my newbness...but I don't see a list of sponsors...so do you have a screen name I can contact?


The spread between MSRP and invoice is approximately 7%. A math conversion to figure out invoice is MSRP x .931 will get you within 100 bucks of invoice. Keep in mind dealers pay MACO and training on every car that comes out to an average of 300 bucks per unit. So 200 over invoice is really below invoice. Contact Adrian at [email protected] (mention you are a 'fester) or look for his info in the site sponsor's link on the right side of the Bimmerfest header.


----------



## Mrcarcrazy (Nov 2, 2011)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> The spread between MSRP and invoice is approximately 7%. A math conversion to figure out invoice is MSRP x .931 will get you within 100 bucks of invoice. Keep in mind dealers pay MACO and training on every car that comes out to an average of 300 bucks per unit. So 200 over invoice is really below invoice. Contact Adrian at [email protected] (mention you are a 'fester) or look for his info in the site sponsor's link on the right side of the Bimmerfest header.


Awesome, thank you for the info.

I'm still battling myself back and forth whether I want a D, or another completely different vehicle. sadly neither are available nearby...so I can't drive one w/o a roadtrip to go do so.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

Mrcarcrazy said:


> Awesome, thank you for the info.
> 
> I'm still battling myself back and forth whether I want a D, or another completely different vehicle. sadly neither are available nearby...so I can't drive one w/o a roadtrip to go do so.


While I love mine, I would suggest you test drive it before you make a decision. It is very probable that the 335d will not return under the new bodystyle and what is on the ground is all that is left. Deals are good right now because supply is significant....deals will dry up, I suspect, once supply dries up. I think the 335d will hold its value better than a 335i sedan because of its fuel economy and limited numbers. Adrian also has two dealer cars with about 5k miles on them that he was recently offering 7k off. That makes a compelling purchase IMHO. I saw both of them and would have picked one of those had the color combo been what I wanted (Black over oyster and White over tan)...they are both pristine and I rode in the black one when Adrian picked me up from the airport. Just some info for you....


----------



## Mrcarcrazy (Nov 2, 2011)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> While I love mine, I would suggest you test drive it before you make a decision. It is very probable that the 335d will not return under the new bodystyle and what is on the ground is all that is left. Deals are good right now because supply is significant....deals will dry up, I suspect, once supply dries up. I think the 335d will hold its value better than a 335i sedan because of its fuel economy and limited numbers. Adrian also has two dealer cars with about 5k miles on them that he was recently offering 7k off. That makes a compelling purchase IMHO. I saw both of them and would have brought one had the color combo been what I wanted (Black over oyster and White over tan)...they are both pristine and I rode in the black one when Adrian picked me up from the airport. Just some info for you....


My wife has placed rather tough restrictions on the color choices if we go for the 335D....so time is of the essence in that matter, however work constraints will likely put off the purchase into the new year....so I may just have my local DLR pick up one CPO for me if that turns out to be the best option. I've got to get a cpl days away so we can drive both vehicles we are considering, then we will move on from there (hopefully at a significantly increased pace)

I greatly appreciate your help!


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

Mrcarcrazy said:


> My wife has placed rather tough restrictions on the color choices if we go for the 335D....so time is of the essence in that matter, however work constraints will likely put off the purchase into the new year....so I may just have my local DLR pick up one CPO for me if that turns out to be the best option. I've got to get a cpl days away so we can drive both vehicles we are considering, then we will move on from there (hopefully at a significantly increased pace)
> 
> I greatly appreciate your help!


Glad to help. Don't count on many CPO options though. There are very few of them out there. You will do better valuewise getting a dealer car or a new one at significant discount.


----------



## Mrcarcrazy (Nov 2, 2011)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> Glad to help. Don't count on many CPO options though. There are very few of them out there. You will do better valuewise getting a dealer car or a new one at significant discount.


As a method of keeping my insanity at bay I've been watching them on Cars.com in new and CPO. They move rather quickly from CPO, a few months ago there were quite a few (one of which was 100% perfect for what we want.) but in a week or so it was gone...so I definitely see where you're coming from there. I've been watching them for about 9 months.


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow, found a car with all the options I want but didn't get, used with a few fewer miles than my one...wondering if I should orchestrate a trade!


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

*got a sweet 335D from PA dealer*

I bought a dealer car that had 6200 miles. The retail was $57,125 and they sold it to me for $46,491. Sun motors in Mechanicsburg, PA. The neat thing is it's a Msport. I found it to be about $4000 lower than any other deal i could find. I got it in mid September of this year. I believe invoice was around $50,000 if the 3500 eco credit is deducted. they have some other slightly used units but not as high optioned. I recall getting an email from them for another 335D that was retail at ~$52,XXX. Ask for Lynn Jones. I've been escstatic with the car.


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

I am seriously looking at a "d" to replace me M3 sedan coming off lease next month. From what I am seeing...$10K off a well equipped model might be a possibility. $3,500 ECO, $1,000 loyalty, $1,500 build allowance, and around $4,500 in markup. Should still allow for around $500 plus in profit...


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

Justin T said:


> I am seriously looking at a "d" to replace me M3 sedan coming off lease next month. From what I am seeing...$10K off a well equipped model might be a possibility. $3,500 ECO, $1,000 loyalty, $1,500 build allowance, and around $4,500 in markup. Should still allow for around $500 plus in profit...


Justin you are a little high on the profit. On a 55k 335d the total dealer profit before MACO and training is about 3700 bucks. So an invoice deal including MACO and training is about 3400 dealer discount plus the incentives or approximately $9400 off. If you can get 9k or more off that is a great deal IMHO. Talk to Adrian....I got mine from him and he still has some good choices left. I particularly like the alpine white/oyster...it is very close to my alpine/saddle.


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> Justin you are a little high on the profit. On a 55k 335d the total dealer profit before MACO and training is about 3700 bucks. So an invoice deal including MACO and training is about 3400 dealer discount plus the incentives or approximately $9400 off. If you can get 9k or more off that is a great deal IMHO. Talk to Adrian....I got mine from him and he still has some good choices left. I particularly like the alpine white/oyster...it is very close to my alpine/saddle.


FWIW using lovely PHX as a location...

Truecar shows a 54,800 MSRP car for 45,135...around $9600 off.

Swaying back towards the 335i with the perf package


----------



## windammer (Oct 30, 2010)

PM me and she can try mine Scarborough



blue dragon said:


> Jeez, can't keep them in stock here in Toronto. My wife is looking for one to test drive and not one dealership has one.


----------

